# car from botswana



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi anyone here who have a car from Botswana and they bring it here in SA?

Cause we have big promblem now..the Police in Escourt holds my dad's car because it was from botswana but the car is manufactured from Durban...the problem is my dad submit all the necessary requirements but still the escourt police do not want to release my dad's car as he doesn't want to register it here and he just want to return it to Botswana...Then we try to seek help..then we have information that the police is not authorize to hold my dad's car..they must return it to my dad and just return the car to botswana but the police don't want too..then we investigate now we know that someone wants my dad's car or one of the police do not want to return the car because he/she personally wants the car...

now we do not know what to do..or where to go to ask for help so that the police will release my dad's car...

oh the police is asking for the clearance too...how can my dad have the clearance if he can't get the car and be back to botswana to have it cleared...confused...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

jhen8305 said:


> Hi anyone here who have a car from Botswana and they bring it here in SA?
> 
> Cause we have big promblem now..the Police in Escourt holds my dad's car because it was from botswana but the car is manufactured from Durban...the problem is my dad submit all the necessary requirements but still the escourt police do not want to release my dad's car as he doesn't want to register it here and he just want to return it to Botswana...Then we try to seek help..then we have information that the police is not authorize to hold my dad's car..they must return it to my dad and just return the car to botswana but the police don't want too..then we investigate now we know that someone wants my dad's car or one of the police do not want to return the car because he/she personally wants the car...
> 
> ...


I would suggest a proper google search, not an easy answer. 
Does your father now live in SA?
I would think all the rules for importing a car from another country would apply, the fact that the car was manufactured in SA should make it a bit easier?


----------



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

I did google it....everything...but what the problem is the car is not really meant to stay here in SA..because my dad is a PR here in SA and works at Botswana...He just bring it here for holiday...he is in and out of the border...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

jhen8305 said:


> I did google it....everything...but what the problem is the car is not really meant to stay here in SA..because my dad is a PR here in SA and works at Botswana...He just bring it here for holiday...he is in and out of the border...


I do not understand why the car was taken away from him?
Many visitors from Botswana visit this country?
Really weird.
What requirements were requested from your father? And why?


----------



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

my dad had a vacation from botswana...we go to my mom's place at mooi river before returning back to botswana..in which we have pass to escourt..then there are lots of cars from lesotho,swaziland and botswana...that are captured that day...

my dad gave them the registration of the car,his passport with work permit in botswana,SA ID book...other proof that the car is from botswana and that my dad is the owner of the car..and registered in botswana...they impound the car with other cars there...but the problem is my dad's car is the only one that they do not want to return..the other cars was already taken by the owner...its been almost 4 months now still they do not want to release the car..because that happens last March..

that's what we don't understand why do they impound my dads car...all the documents are given and the proof are all there too...that the car is just staying in a few days...

and here's the update from my dad...the police that we ask for help he told me that someone is really interested to take my dad's car...and now the police that we ask to help us told us that our case is a big case..because it's illegal that they impounded my dad's car for how many months now...

we are really confused,... sorry for my english...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about this jhen


Perhaps you should go the the police station, take names of the people who work there ?


Sorry I could not be of any help.


----------



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

replying to my queries is a big help...i am thankful enough that i saw this website...


----------



## Goosen (Jul 11, 2012)

jhen8305 said:


> Hi anyone here who have a car from Botswana and they bring it here in SA?
> 
> Cause we have big promblem now..the Police in Escourt holds my dad's car because it was from botswana but the car is manufactured from Durban...the problem is my dad submit all the necessary requirements but still the escourt police do not want to release my dad's car as he doesn't want to register it here and he just want to return it to Botswana...Then we try to seek help..then we have information that the police is not authorize to hold my dad's car..they must return it to my dad and just return the car to botswana but the police don't want too..then we investigate now we know that someone wants my dad's car or one of the police do not want to return the car because he/she personally wants the car...
> 
> ...


Hi Jhen send me more info, I am an attorney in SA with business in Botswana and I can try to assist if I have the info.

Regards 

Danie Goosen


----------



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

Goosen said:


> Hi Jhen send me more info, I am an attorney in SA with business in Botswana and I can try to assist if I have the info.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Danie Goosen



Danie what infos you need?? thanks for the reply...

what I know is my dad's car was bought from Botswana I think 1995? its an old toyota corolla...because my mom and dad used to work in botswana and my dad still go to botswana because he needs to exit the car and also he have work there...but for now..my dad transferred here...every year he make sure that the car was registered and exited when it needs to exit...my dad is now a PR here...and have a SA drivers license..but still he exit the car to botswana..

last March a police stop us at escourt and said that the car was not registered here in SA..and will be impounded...and other cars too from lesotho,swaziland and other neighboring country...then a police from durban is asking for registration from botswana the original documents of the car that saying that my dad was the one who bought the car and they ask for my dad's ID and license...and other documents from botswana...simply my dad provides all the necessary documents...now a police or the one who holds my dad's car told my dad to have a clearance for the car..then my dad told them how could he have the clearance if they will not release my dad's car so he could bring the car to botswana and have a clearance there....then they argued about it still the police from durban and escourt will not release the car....even my dad told them the he needs the car back in botswana if they want the clearance...

my mom have a friend who's husband is the chief of police in escourt told us that someone is trying to get hold of my dad's car or is interested to take the car...and not return it to my dad at all...then my dad was alarmed by that...even that car is old he really loves that car and take care of it...then this chief of police told us that this is a big case because it's not right to hold or impound the car that long and they have no right because that car or my dad's car is from Botswana and not from here...and my dad's car is an african car or not imported from anywhere but manufactured in Africa...as what they saw at the serial numbers from the car...VIN?? i think a number from the car...the chief of police ask the name of the police who stops us and take the car and the name of other people there that holds my dads car...

we are really frustrated now...because of what we have known...my dad always call the person who handle my dad's file..but the problem is they dont really care or even not answering my dad's call...even if they answer the call they will just tell the same thing that still waiting for the decision..which takes that long because it's july now...for now we really do not know what to do...


----------



## Goosen (Jul 11, 2012)

jhen8305 said:


> Danie what infos you need?? thanks for the reply...
> 
> what I know is my dad's car was bought from Botswana I think 1995? its an old toyota corolla...because my mom and dad used to work in botswana and my dad still go to botswana because he needs to exit the car and also he have work there...but for now..my dad transferred here...every year he make sure that the car was registered and exited when it needs to exit...my dad is now a PR here...and have a SA drivers license..but still he exit the car to botswana..
> 
> ...


Are your a resident in Botswana?

Is the car registered in Botswana?

Danie Goosen


----------



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

Goosen said:


> Are your a resident in Botswana?
> 
> Is the car registered in Botswana?
> 
> Danie Goosen


The car was registered in Botswana and it's in my dad's name...my dad have work permit in Botswana.


----------

